
15-inch MacBook Pro mini-review: How much does Apple’s fastest laptop offer? - n1000
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/07/15-inch-macbook-pro-mini-review-how-much-does-apples-fastest-laptop-offer/
======
n1000
It surprises me that none of the reviews address fan noise. For me a big
argument when buying my next Mac will be fan noise. I love my 2015 MBP but the
fans make a lot of noise as soon as I use anything else than the iGPU and
Terminal... Does the new Vega GPU option generally produce more heat (in this
thermally maxed out body)?

